# veios da fileira



## meigagz

Alguém sabe como poderia traduzir esta expressão em espanhol:

"Os *veios da fileira* são economicamente fortes em Portugal"

a parte que não percebo é "veios da fileira".

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Mangato

Meiguiña, veios também quer dizer _fundamentos._ Segundo contexto, fileira podería significar além de _hilera_ ou _fila, __linea de producción, __linea de producto etc._ mas sem mais contexto


----------



## Sophie_C

Realmente, sem contexto, torna-se incompreensível!


----------



## meigagz

Trata-se dum texto económico, e essa frase encontra-se inserida neste parágrafo:

Os veios da fileira são economicamente fortes em Portugal. Afinal, trata-se da utilização de uma riqueza estratégica, o único recurso natural renovável do País. Da floresta depende perto de 12 por cento do Produto Interno Bruto industrial nacional e cerca de 10 por cento do total das exportações.

No texto fala-se da recente utilização da madeira como fonte energética em Portugal.


----------



## Mangato

Agora sim
Fileira é un jeito de explotaçao forestal, em linha recta, e também as árvores que medram na ribeira dos rios 

*Veio:*
faixa de terra, de rocha ou* de madeira*, que se distingue da que a ladeia, pela natureza da sua substância ou pela sua cor;
filão;
_Priberam on-line_


----------



## meigagz

Obrigada Mangato! vejo que os dois temos as raízes na mesma terra! vou ver como traduzo então!


----------



## Carfer

Fileira é um termo económico bastante recente que, provavelmente, será uma tradução um tanto ou quanto inepta do francês 'filière' (filão, veio, sendo certo que 'filão' seria muito mais expressivo e comportaria muito melhor o significado original). Diz-se dum determinado ramo da actividade económica em conjunto com os demais que para ele contribuem ou dele tiram proveito. Na fileira da madeira podemos considerar, por exemplo, além da exploração directa dos produtos florestais, as resinas e os produtos químicos delas derivados, a indústria do mobiliário, a dos aglomerados, as pastas de papel, o macabro negócio dos incêndios e do respectivo combate e for aí afora. Cada um destes sub-ramos será, no meu entendimento, aquilo que o autor designa por veios. No entanto, é a primeira vez que vejo a palavra usada nesse sentido.

Afinal sempre existem meigas! Muito gosto em conhecê-la.


----------



## Mangato

Ou seja Carfer, para nos entendermos, poderiam ser o filão dos recursos madeireiros? . 

Obrigado e bom dia

MG


----------



## Carfer

Acho que sim, tanto quanto eu entendo.
Um abraço

Carfer

P.S. 'para nos entendermos' (infinitivo pessoal, que vocês não têm). 
Outro abraço


----------



## meigagz

Carfer... tenho de dizer que é certo, não temos o infinitivo pessoal em castelhano, mas lá está no galego


----------



## pierina1131

Hola gente, 

la frase es la siguiente: 

Na edição de 2008, poderá conhecer as mudanças de contexto que a fileira tem conhecido e aprofundar os desafios e oportunidades que se colocam ao tecido empresarial.

Se trata de un texto promocional de una feria de negocios, por eso la "edición del 2008". 

Mi duda es con respecto al trecho "mudanças de contexto que a fileira tem conhecido". ¿Cómo lo traducirían?

Saludos y gracias,

pierina

Na edição de 2008, poderá conhecer as mudanças de contexto que a fileira tem conhecido e aprofundar os desafios e oportunidades que se colocam ao tecido empresarial


----------



## Vanda

O texto foi tirado daqui. 
Esta _fileira _não faz nenhum sentido pra mim, mesmo lendo a página toda. Parece que queriam dizer feira, mas não aposto em nada. Vejamos se algum luso tem alguma luz , uma vez que o alvo é Portugal.


----------



## pierina1131

Eu tinha traduzido assim:   

En la edición del 2008, podrá conocer los cambios de contexto que se han dado en el rubro y profundizar los desafíos y oportunidades que se le presentan al tejido empresarial" 

Mas fiquei em dúvida depois de ler umas respostas do fórum.

Sem dúvida só um luso poderá esclarecer a minha dúvida!

Abraço,

p.


----------



## maria81

pode ser "hilera"??

como hilo conductor de algo....
maria


----------



## Carfer

Estou convencido de que '_fileira_' significa sector de actividade económica, neste caso o sector da madeira e seus derivados (sobre o qual se vai realizar uma feira em Outubro). 

Quanto á tradução em espanhol e partindo do que julgo ser o étimo (a palavra francesa '_filière_') encontrei esta discussão no forum

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=898238

É sobre a 'fileira' da carne de bovino, não sobre a da madeira, mas creio que é esclarecedora.


----------



## pierina1131

Excelente, Carfer!
Más que claro.

Gracias a todos por su ayuda!

pierina


----------

